# **CANAL RD VIDEO** - Southern Mudd Junkies



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Check out our latest video! This is a compilation of some unused footage from our last two years of riding Canal Rd. Enjoy!
Country By The Grace Of God - SOUTHERN MUDD JUNKIES - Canal Rd - SOGGY BOTTOM BOYZ - YouTube


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

saw it on FB earlier! :rockn:


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Awesome! They got it all taped off now don't they?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------

